# Question on antelope



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Here is a question that I hope someone can answer. I am going antelope scouting this weekend and would like to know if someone could tell me if an antelope's sheaths (horns) are done growing by now. Some people have told me that they are done, while others say they still might grow an inch or two. I know for a fact that once the horn hairs over they are definitely done for the year. The one thing that I want to know is if they are haired over by now or not.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I took a good look at a couple of bucks week before last and it looked like they had fully formed horns. Hope that helps. Burl


----------

